# When buying your first cow- questions? (dexter)



## Dirtslinger (Feb 10, 2007)

What type of questions should you ask when shopping for your first cow?
I don't want to get stuck with a garbage animal as I begin my small herd that will be used for breeding, meat and maybe even milk.
I've never had cattle before- don't want to be a sucker!!
Thanks.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

Suggested questions to ask:
-Why are you selling this animal?
-Has this animal ever had close contact with people? (what was it's reaction?)
-If this is a milk animal, has it ever had mastitis?
-What type of health history does this animal have? (be specific. Don't afford someone the opportunity to dance around the truth.)
-Is the animal bred? 
-Have you had any conception problems with this cow?
-Has this cow ever had severe calving difficulties?

Just a few off the top of my head. I'm sure others will be able to pitch in as well.


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

After you've done what francismilker said, go visit and talk to the owner. You can tell a lot about the animal by observing it's living conditions and observing how it reacts to the owner.

See if the animal is approachable and you are a match to it. If you're going to milk, you'll have a long and close relationship. Choose a cow you can get along with.

Look at the feet. Strong well formed feet are a good indication of overall health and condition. Look for bright eyes.

Ask for a guarantee of health. Nothing elaborate. Just make sure that you can bring her back if there's something wrong with her. 

Then look at all the usual things. Conformation if you'll be breeding, udder and teats if you'll be milking, and disposition.

Genebo
Paradise Farm


----------



## elgordo (Apr 9, 2005)

I bought my Dexter when I was "just looking"! I too, have never owned a cow before. Now she's given me a nice little heifer!
Know why they are selling, in my case a gal had bought too many animals and couldn't afford the feed bill.
Look for an animal that is curious, not frightened easily. My cow hadn't been handled but within a couple of days ( and a little grain) I could touch her.
Clear eyes, eats well, doesn't limp. etc,
Best wishes!


----------

